# Work done at Red's in Lynwood CA



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

Has anyone had any work or heard of anybody that has had any work done at Red's Hydraulics in Lynwood, CA. Since they've moved and changed ownership I haven't really heard many people talking about their service/work. 

I'm thinking about spending some money on a project with them cause they've been around for years. With the new ownership though, it makes me wonder if the quality of work is still there. 

I'd like to hear from anybody that has either good or bad feedback on any projects done there.
Thanks. uffin:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

I've always had dealings with Reds and in my opinion there some of the best peeps out there. If you go to get work done, ask for Scott he'll hook you up.


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@May 14 2007, 08:53 PM~7905434
> *I've always had dealings with Reds and in my opinion there some of the best peeps out there. If you go to get work done, ask for Scott he'll hook you up.
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: 
reds always hooks it up and scott does hook it up


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> I've always had dealings with Reds and in my opinion there some of the best peeps out there. If you go to get work done, ask for Scott he'll hook you up.
> 
> Thanks 01lowlow. I spoke to him already. What your saying sounds right. He seems like good peeps. I just want to go on here and check his references.
> 
> ...


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

go to homies in paramount , or hoppos in ontario...i went to reds and they did a crap job :thumbsdown: it was a euro and it rode and looked like ass , everything they did i could have done to it my self on crack , splatter crap welds ...


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@May 15 2007, 05:13 AM~7906393
> *go to homies in paramount , or hoppos in ontario...i went to reds and they did a crap job  :thumbsdown: it was a euro and it rode and looked like ass , everything they did i could have done to it my self on crack , splatter crap welds ...
> *


 :uh: :uh: we have a hater :0 :0 :0


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@May 15 2007, 02:13 AM~7906393
> *go to homies in paramount , or hoppos in ontario...i went to reds and they did a crap job  :thumbsdown: it was a euro and it rode and looked like ass , everything they did i could have done to it my self on crack , splatter crap welds ...
> *


I guess thats what happens when you try to make a EURO into a LowRider. :roflmao:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@May 15 2007, 05:11 AM~7906516
> *:uh:  :uh:  we have a hater :0  :0  :0
> *




thats not hatin said what he got done...


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Show pics


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING+May 15 2007, 04:13 AM~7906393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

DEPENDS ON WHAT CAR YOU HAVE EVERY SHOP HAS THEIR SPECIALTIES, LIKE HOMIES IS REAL GOOD FOR G-BODIES (CADILLACS, MONTES, ETC)


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@May 15 2007, 10:19 AM~7908570
> *DEPENDS ON WHAT CAR YOU HAVE EVERY SHOP HAS THEIR SPECIALTIES, LIKE HOMIES IS REAL GOOD FOR G-BODIES (CADILLACS, MONTES, ETC)
> *


don't forget impala's 2 homie.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

No matter what everyshop is gonna have a flaw every once in awhile. you gotta think when they hire a new employee they have to better that person if they have little or no expeirence, then they also build there shop cars, stay at work late to get ready for shows and all the little B.S. you dont think about. They all have there ups and downs. It might be the best shop in the world but if you take your car in to get a install at the wrong moment it might not turn out as nice as another.


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 15 2007, 01:17 PM~7908943
> *don't forget impala's 2 homie.
> *


IMPALAS TOO!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

NO DONT GET ME WRONG IM NOT A HATER IVE SEEN GOOD WORK COME FROM REDS HYDRAULICS THERE JUST NOT THAT GREAT WITH EUROS THAT THEY HAVE TO WELD ON...THEY DO GOOD ON IMPALAS AND BIG CARS LIKE THAT , HOMIES IS REAL GOOD ON G-BODYS AS STATED ABOVE...AS FAR AS BEING ON CRACK TO BUILD A EURO LOWRIDER IVE SEEN SOME EURO'S THAT BLOW TRADITIONALS OUT THE WATER..BUT WHATEVER IM ON #2 CUTLASS FOR ME JUST WANTED TO TRY SOMETHING DIFF. BUT GOT DISSAPOINTED WITH THE HYDRO INSTALL... BUT DEFF. IM NOT A HATER...JUST HAVE MY FAVORITES LIKE EVERYONE ELSE


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@May 15 2007, 01:54 PM~7909207
> *NO DONT GET ME WRONG IM NOT A HATER IVE SEEN GOOD WORK COME FROM REDS HYDRAULICS THERE JUST NOT THAT GREAT WITH EUROS THAT THEY HAVE TO WELD ON...THEY DO GOOD ON IMPALAS AND BIG CARS LIKE THAT , HOMIES IS REAL GOOD ON G-BODYS AS STATED ABOVE...AS FAR AS BEING ON CRACK TO BUILD A EURO LOWRIDER IVE SEEN SOME EURO'S THAT BLOW  TRADITIONALS OUT THE WATER..BUT WHATEVER IM ON #2 CUTLASS FOR ME JUST WANTED TO TRY SOMETHING DIFF. BUT GOT DISSAPOINTED WITH THE HYDRO INSTALL... BUT DEFF. IM NOT A HATER...JUST HAVE MY FAVORITES LIKE EVERYONE ELSE
> *



You were just posting an experience you had.... its ok. the guy asked for advice and you told him your experience.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

ONE THING FOR SURE IS WHEN YOU NEED A PART OR NEEDED SOME ADVICE I CAN ALWAYS CALL SCOTT AND PLUS HE HOOKED ME UP. ITS HARD TO GET ANY PARTS HERE IN FT WORTH,TX SO JUST HIT RED'S UP... REPPIN TEXAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@May 15 2007, 01:54 PM~7909207
> *NO DONT GET ME WRONG IM NOT A HATER IVE SEEN GOOD WORK COME FROM REDS HYDRAULICS THERE JUST NOT THAT GREAT WITH EUROS THAT THEY HAVE TO WELD ON...THEY DO GOOD ON IMPALAS AND BIG CARS LIKE THAT , HOMIES IS REAL GOOD ON G-BODYS AS STATED ABOVE...AS FAR AS BEING ON CRACK TO BUILD A EURO LOWRIDER IVE SEEN SOME EURO'S THAT BLOW  TRADITIONALS OUT THE WATER..BUT WHATEVER IM ON #2 CUTLASS FOR ME JUST WANTED TO TRY SOMETHING DIFF. BUT GOT DISSAPOINTED WITH THE HYDRO INSTALL... BUT DEFF. IM NOT A HATER...JUST HAVE MY FAVORITES LIKE EVERYONE ELSE
> *


Still post pics. I wanna see how they did a euro.


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@May 14 2007, 09:29 PM~7905221
> *Has anyone had any work or heard of anybody that has had any work done at Red's Hydraulics in Lynwood, CA. Since they've moved and changed ownership I haven't really heard many people talking about their service/work.
> 
> I'm thinking about spending some money on a project with them cause they've been around for years. With the new ownership though, it makes me wonder if the quality of work is still there.
> ...


hey so anyways what kinda work are u going to get done and what ride will this be on?


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@May 15 2007, 09:55 PM~7913113
> *hey so anyways what kinda work are u going to get done and what ride will this be on?
> *


I've got a convertible 69 impala.  I wanted a full frame wrap and body work done (might as well get the body work done since I gotta take the body off the frame) and fix some rusted areas on the floor and quarters. Scott says he's got a painter that he uses. For me, it's cool that they can do all of this in one spot. This way I don't got to deal with 2-3 different people on this project.

I appreciate everyone's comments. :biggrin: I'm just doing my homework and asking the guys on here that know more than I do. Even though I don't know anyone on here, everyone's feedback will help me in some way or another.

Anyway, thanks for your comments. Keep them comin. If you've had any experiences or pics of work done, even better. :thumbsup:


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

i c,...


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@May 16 2007, 08:28 AM~7915123
> *uffin:
> *


Anyone else got some feedback from Reds work, service, products, etc.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

REDS GETS A BIG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FROM ME. SCOTT GOTS WHAT YOU NEED, AND MAKES SURE HE TAKES CARE OF HIS CUSTOMERS....SOMETIMES MIGHT EVEN KICK YOU DOWN WITH A FEW THINGS IF YOU BECOME A REGULAR, OR REPRESENTIN FOR THEM :biggrin: WE GET ALL OUR STUFF FROM REDS.


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 16 2007, 07:00 PM~7919523
> *REDS GETS A BIG :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: FROM ME. SCOTT GOTS WHAT YOU NEED, AND MAKES SURE HE TAKES CARE OF HIS CUSTOMERS....SOMETIMES MIGHT EVEN KICK YOU DOWN WITH A FEW THINGS IF YOU BECOME A REGULAR, OR REPRESENTIN FOR THEM  :biggrin: WE GET ALL OUR STUFF FROM REDS.
> *


Wassup Albert how's it going? Got your rides ready for the lowrider car show?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@May 16 2007, 08:27 PM~7920148
> *Wassup Albert how's it going? Got your rides ready for the lowrider car show?
> *


not yet alex, still gotta do a few things to the altima b4 san diego, and the other cars are a long way from being ready :biggrin:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 16 2007, 08:40 PM~7920232
> *not yet alex, still gotta do a few things to the altima b4 san diego, and the other cars are a long way from being ready  :biggrin:
> *


cool cool, lookin real good so far! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@May 16 2007, 08:46 PM~7920275
> *cool cool, lookin real good so far! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


see you there bro!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

there cool peeps.


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

Anyone got any pics of work done recently at Reds?


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@May 15 2007, 10:53 PM~7913098
> *Still post pics. I wanna see how they did a euro.
> *


Pics of the car atleast?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

id post pix up of their work if i had some.....we just get all our set ups from them and do the installs ourselves. :biggrin: but i'll be sending my fairlane over there so they can do the 4 link and reinforcement.


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 17 2007, 05:20 PM~7926491
> *id post pix up of their work if i had some.....we just get all our set ups from them and do the installs ourselves. :biggrin: but i'll be sending my fairlane over there so they can do the 4 link and reinforcement.
> *


Ya, I'm probably goin to have a 4 link done there if I have my frame done too. Did Scott give you a price on the 4 link and reinforcement? Are you having a partial or full wrap?


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@May 17 2007, 08:18 PM~7927498
> *Ya, I'm probably goin to have a 4 link done there if I have my frame done too. Did Scott give you a price on the 4 link and reinforcement? Are you having a partial or full wrap?
> *


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@May 17 2007, 08:18 PM~7927498
> *Ya, I'm probably goin to have a 4 link done there if I have my frame done too. Did Scott give you a price on the 4 link and reinforcement? Are you having a partial or full wrap?
> *


PARTIAL WRAP SINCE THE FAIRLANE IS A UNIBODY.....CANT REALLY GIVE THE PRICE HE GIVES ME CAUSE SCOTTS GOOD FRIENDS WITH ONE OF MY CLUB MEMBERS, SO ITS A HOOK UP....BUT JUST TELL UM JAMES N ALBERT FROM DISTINGUISHED SENT YOU OVER THERE, HE'LL TREAT YOU RIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

reds gets two thumbs up from me for sure. they did a complete partial wrap and straightened my friend 87 caprice in 1.5 days. also scott hooked it up with some nice strokes not once but twice for a good price. my caddy will be going their in about a month to finish the belly wrap and some rear end problems (lock up height). if you go talk to scott or peanut theyll get you straight.....


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@May 19 2007, 12:00 AM~7935087
> *reds gets two thumbs up from me for sure. they did a complete partial wrap and straightened my friend 87 caprice in 1.5 days. also scott hooked it up with some nice strokes not once but twice for a good price. my caddy will be going their in about a month to finish the belly wrap and some rear end problems (lock up height). if you go talk to scott or peanut theyll get you straight.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 18 2007, 08:57 PM~7934061
> *PARTIAL WRAP SINCE THE FAIRLANE IS A UNIBODY.....CANT REALLY GIVE THE PRICE HE GIVES ME CAUSE SCOTTS GOOD FRIENDS WITH ONE OF MY CLUB MEMBERS, SO ITS A HOOK UP....BUT JUST TELL UM JAMES N ALBERT FROM DISTINGUISHED SENT YOU OVER THERE, HE'LL TREAT YOU RIGHT  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie :thumbsup: Like I said before, he seems like good people.


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

ive learned the hard way some vehicles jus shouldnt be lifted.. it jus never works right or looks right...aka 4x4 vehicles/ front wheel drive vehicles.. this is why everyone does the same cutlass/regal/monte cars because it works perfectly the first time..... but not always soo custom...


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@May 19 2007, 12:00 AM~7935087
> *reds gets two thumbs up from me for sure. they did a complete partial wrap and straightened my friend 87 caprice in 1.5 days. also scott hooked it up with some nice strokes not once but twice for a good price. my caddy will be going their in about a month to finish the belly wrap and some rear end problems (lock up height). if you go talk to scott or peanut theyll get you straight.....
> *


 :0 a partial and frame straightening in a day and a half?! That's pretty good considering how busy I saw they were last time I was there.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@May 21 2007, 11:52 AM~7948056
> *ive learned the hard way some vehicles jus shouldnt be lifted.. it jus never works right or looks right...aka 4x4 vehicles/ front wheel drive vehicles.. this is why everyone does the same cutlass/regal/monte cars because it works perfectly the first time..... but not always soo custom...
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@May 21 2007, 11:52 AM~7948056
> *ive learned the hard way some vehicles jus shouldnt be lifted.. it jus never works right or looks right...aka 4x4 vehicles/ front wheel drive vehicles.. this is why everyone does the same cutlass/regal/monte cars because it works perfectly the first time..... but not always soo custom...
> *


anything can be lifted nowadays the right way from the get go. just certain vehicles require a little more work and knowledge :biggrin:


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 22 2007, 05:57 PM~7958467
> *:dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@May 22 2007, 07:14 PM~7958875
> *anything can be lifted nowadays the right way from the get go. just certain vehicles require a little more work and knowledge :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

Anybody else have any other feedback on Reds?


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 15 2007, 07:03 AM~7906940
> *I guess thats what happens when you try to make a EURO into a LowRider. :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

You can tell who has been lowriding for a while and who is reletivly new at it by who says you "waste time lifting a "euro". You trendy fuckers. Half of the cars when I was first driving were Sentras with 8 switches.


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 25 2007, 05:27 AM~7975768
> *You can tell who has been lowriding for a while and who is reletivly new at it by who says you "waste time lifting a "euro". You trendy fuckers. Half of the cars when I was first driving were Sentras with 8 switches.
> *


X2!!! It's not there fault, there just young and dumb. They don't know any better. BET & MTV tell them what to think......


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 25 2007, 05:27 AM~7975768
> *You can tell who has been lowriding for a while and who is reletivly new at it by who says you "waste time lifting a "euro". You trendy fuckers. Half of the cars when I was first driving were Sentras with 8 switches.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

How about parts- pumps, motors, cylinders, dumps, etc purchased from Reds. Anybody have some recent feedback on the parts bought from them?


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@May 29 2007, 06:53 PM~8003036
> *How about parts- pumps, motors, cylinders, dumps, etc purchased from Reds. Anybody have some recent feedback on the parts bought from them?
> *


im running their strokes in my caddy, scott hooked me up with some chrome 8's and 14's. their pretty beefy.......
:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@May 21 2007, 12:52 PM~7948056
> *ive learned the hard way some vehicles jus shouldnt be lifted.. it jus never works right or looks right...aka 4x4 vehicles/ front wheel drive vehicles.. this is why everyone does the same cutlass/regal/monte cars because it works perfectly the first time..... but not always soo custom...
> *


 I've been told that a few times, but anything can be done. Just depends on if they're will to spend to do it rite.....I just got done lifting a 99 STS Cadi.

thats pretty custom... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@May 29 2007, 08:50 PM~8004126
> *im running their strokes in my caddy, scott hooked me up with some chrome 8's and 14's.  their pretty beefy.......
> :biggrin:
> *


Ay homie, you must be runnin more than 1 pump on that LAC, especially with those strokes, right...?


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

in the last 16 or so years of me lowriding i have had just about every setup you can think of--- pescos, lift gates, cce, pro hopper, showtime, roadster, lona&sons, porkys, and i even had an old setup from andy lodi. there was never the "perfect setup" with no problems and there never will be but with reds i have found good products and the best service out of anyone i have bought from, scott and tony have done nothing but help me with whatever i needed, if you want to have good service even after they have done the work go to reds


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bounce13_@May 30 2007, 04:19 PM~8010031
> *in the last 16 or so years of me lowriding i have had just about every setup you can think of--- pescos, lift gates, cce, pro hopper, showtime, roadster, lona&sons, porkys, and i even had an old setup from andy lodi. there was never the "perfect setup" with no problems and there never will be but with reds i have found good products and the best service out of anyone i have bought from, scott and tony have done nothing but help me with whatever i needed, if you want to have good service even after they have done the work go to reds
> *



NIcely put homie Reds is good people ...... quality and service is #1


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@May 30 2007, 02:57 PM~8009414
> *Ay homie, you must be runnin more than 1 pump on that LAC, especially with those strokes, right...?
> *



in not using 8's in the front i have 6's and yes im dropping the idea for the single pump its going to be a double.....


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@May 29 2007, 06:53 PM~8003036
> *How about parts- pumps, motors, cylinders, dumps, etc purchased from Reds. Anybody have some recent feedback on the parts bought from them?
> *


THE PARTS ARE GOOD QUALITY PARTS I USE ALOT OF THEIR PRODUCTS ON HOPPERS AND THEY WORK GOOD


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bounce13_@May 30 2007, 04:19 PM~8010031
> *in the last 16 or so years of me lowriding i have had just about every setup you can think of--- pescos, lift gates, cce, pro hopper, showtime, roadster, lona&sons, porkys, and i even had an old setup from andy lodi. there was never the "perfect setup" with no problems and there never will be but with reds i have found good products and the best service out of anyone i have bought from, scott and tony have done nothing but help me with whatever i needed, if you want to have good service even after they have done the work go to reds
> *


That's definately well said homie. :thumbsup: I just hope they treat me the same. Since I'm new to the game, I don't know too many people. And you know how it is, you always get good service or hook ups when you're cool with the peeps.


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@May 31 2007, 09:13 AM~8014608
> *THE PARTS ARE GOOD QUALITY PARTS I USE ALOT OF THEIR PRODUCTS ON HOPPERS AND THEY WORK GOOD
> *


Any pics by chance?


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bounce13_@May 30 2007, 04:19 PM~8010031
> *in the last 16 or so years of me lowriding i have had just about every setup you can think of--- pescos, lift gates, cce, pro hopper, showtime, roadster, lona&sons, porkys, and i even had an old setup from andy lodi. there was never the "perfect setup" with no problems and there never will be but with reds i have found good products and the best service out of anyone i have bought from, scott and tony have done nothing but help me with whatever i needed, if you want to have good service even after they have done the work go to reds
> *


Do you have any pics of your set-up right now?


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@May 31 2007, 04:31 PM~8017728
> *That's definately well said homie.  :thumbsup:  I just hope they treat me the same. Since I'm new to the game, I don't know too many people. And you know how it is, you always get good service or hook ups when you're cool with the peeps.
> *


reds is cool with everybody, young, old, new or veterans. doesn't matter to them. scott will even give u a crash course on hitting the switches if u don't know how. most peeps only tell u which switch controls what and sends u on ur way.


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

when i shot these i was repainting and rewireing so it looks dirty


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bounce13_@May 30 2007, 05:19 PM~8010031
> *in the last 16 or so years of me lowriding i have had just about every setup you can think of--- pescos, lift gates, cce, pro hopper, showtime, roadster, lona&sons, porkys, and i even had an old setup from andy lodi. there was never the "perfect setup" with no problems and there never will be but with reds i have found good products and the best service out of anyone i have bought from, scott and tony have done nothing but help me with whatever i needed, if you want to have good service even after they have done the work go to reds
> *



I still havn't got the right stuff I ordered from them and it's been 4 months.


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Scott, Tony, and Peanut please send me my 4 zig zags and my 4 Saco motors. Still waiting on these. Please call me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bounce13_@May 31 2007, 07:36 PM~8018930
> *when i shot these i was repainting and rewireing so it looks dirty
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@May 31 2007, 06:00 PM~8018250
> *reds is cool with everybody, young, old, new or veterans. doesn't matter to them. scott will even give u a crash course on hitting the switches if u don't know how. most peeps only tell u which switch controls what and sends u on ur way.
> *


seen your car, didnt see you at qualcomm, maybe tomorrow. :wave:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 2 2007, 11:12 PM~8031355
> *seen your car, didnt see you at qualcomm, maybe tomorrow.  :wave:
> *


I saw ur wifes ride too. We were pulling out to head home and u guys were still in line to get in. Just caught a glimpse of it passin by but i liked the way it looked topped off, real nice. See u guys tomorrow for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bounce13_@May 31 2007, 07:36 PM~8018930
> *when i shot these i was repainting and rewireing so it looks dirty
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice. I'm going with a 3 pump set up too and that's kind of how I wanted the pumps to sit, except for the middle pump. I want that bad boy angled up so the tank is right in your face when the trunk is open. Did Reds do the rack for you too?


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

Red's  :thumbsup: one of the oldest carhydraulic business i guess

I was there 2months ago great shop and friendly people


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Jun 2 2007, 11:58 PM~8031472
> *Red's   :thumbsup: one of the oldest carhydraulic business i guess
> 
> I was there 2months ago great shop and friendly people
> ...


That picture must have been taken when they were closed... not too many cars out front. Last time I was there, the streets were packed with low lows... :yes: 
Amsterdamn's a long way to Reds. :biggrin: 
You must have had a lot of uffin: stashed for the trip huh?


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Jun 3 2007, 07:21 PM~8032874
> *That picture must have been taken when they were closed... not too many cars out front. Last time I was there, the streets were packed with low lows... :yes:
> Amsterdamn's a long way to Reds.  :biggrin:
> You must have had a lot of  uffin: stashed for the trip huh?
> *



It was only 5500 miles or something :biggrin: And i realy don't like to fly  ,,, and nah i don't smoke weed and shit..(not anymore) i took a few beers before we get in to the plane  

This picture was made in the morning there where not many people at that time.. 
but i saw some nice low lows inside


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Jun 3 2007, 11:54 AM~8032995
> *It was only 5500 miles or something :biggrin: And i realy don't like to fly  ,,, and nah i don't smoke weed and shit..(not anymore)  i took a few beers before we get in to the plane
> 
> This picture was made in the morning there where not many people at that time..
> ...


 :thumbsup: Did you see the silver 64 in the corner right when you walk through the door to the shop. :biggrin: That shit's nice!


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 25 2007, 06:27 AM~7975768
> *You can tell who has been lowriding for a while and who is reletivly new at it by who says you "waste time lifting a "euro". You trendy fuckers. Half of the cars when I was first driving were Sentras with 8 switches.
> *



X2 homie!


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Jun 3 2007, 10:02 PM~8033459
> *
> 
> :thumbsup: Did you see the silver 64 in the corner right when you walk through the door to the shop.  :biggrin:  That shit's nice!
> *



Yeah i saw it,,very clean impala. I found this on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpmhgLG0hQQ&NR=1


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Jun 4 2007, 11:00 AM~8038765
> *Yeah i saw it,,very clean impala. I found this on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpmhgLG0hQQ&NR=1
> *


Ya, I saw that too. Reds is real busy. I hope they do good work instead of rushing things to make it happen. I know how business is and sometimes cutting corners needs to happen. Regardless, I'm still probably going to get my car done there. I spoke to Scott and he seems to be a good cat. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Jun 2 2007, 11:16 PM~8031365
> *I saw ur wifes ride too. We were pulling out to head home and u guys were still in line to get in. Just caught a glimpse of it passin by but i liked the way it looked topped off, real nice. See u guys tomorrow for sure :thumbsup:
> *


hey alex :wave: it was nice meeting you bro, thats a clean stang you got bro, cant wait to see your other ride. guess well see you up in san mateo or las vegas. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Jun 2 2007, 11:27 PM~8031409
> *:thumbsup: Nice. I'm going with a 3 pump set up too and that's kind of how I wanted the pumps to sit, except for the middle pump. I want that bad boy angled up so the tank is right in your face when the trunk is open. Did Reds do the rack for you too?
> *


he did the rack and installed it himself, the reinforcing was done at Reds, and all the setup is Reds. He would of done the reinforcing too if he had a better welder :biggrin: but we trust Reds enough to go there.


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 4 2007, 11:02 PM~8043503
> *he did the rack and installed it himself, the reinforcing was done at Reds, and all the setup is Reds. He would of done the reinforcing too if he had a better welder :biggrin: but we trust Reds enough to go there.
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@May 15 2007, 12:54 PM~7909207
> *...AS FAR AS BEING ON CRACK , IVE SEEN SOME EURO'S THAT BLOW  TRADITIONALS OUT THE WATER...*


Pics??? not of crack but these euros you speak of so highly


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

Any other pics or feedback of work done, service, or parts from Reds? :biggrin: 
uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Jun 7 2007, 09:42 AM~8059475
> *Pics??? not of crack but these euros you speak of so highly
> *


go to any lowrider magazine car show and u'll see a bunch of nicely done up euros. at da LRM show dis past sunday here in SD I saw an old school euro dat's been out for about 20 years now and still kicks ass. I remember da first time I saw dat bad boy. looks awesome and is done right.


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Jun 1 2007, 07:00 AM~8021684
> *Scott, Tony, and Peanut please send me my 4 zig zags and my 4 Saco motors. Still waiting on these. Please call me.
> *


Dude, this maybe a stupid question, but have you tried calling them recently?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Jun 8 2007, 08:49 AM~8065714
> *Dude, this maybe a stupid question, but have you tried calling them recently?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 11 2007, 08:46 PM~8086111
> *:dunno:
> *


Call them all the time. Either Scott is not in and they say they will give him the message and I never ever get a return call.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Jun 12 2007, 08:06 AM~8088788
> *Call them all the time. Either Scott is not in and they say they will give him the message and I never ever get a return call.
> *


 :dunno: tryin callin on saturday after 11....he's always in when we go.


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 12 2007, 07:44 PM~8092866
> *:dunno: tryin callin on saturday after 11....he's always in when we go.
> *


Talked to him today. Will have the rest of my stuff shipped out by the end of the week.


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Jun 12 2007, 10:50 PM~8094482
> *Talked to him today. Will have the rest of my stuff shipped out by the end of the week.
> *


 :thumbsup: good to hear.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Jun 12 2007, 10:50 PM~8094482
> *Talked to him today. Will have the rest of my stuff shipped out by the end of the week.
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: thats scott


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin: bump


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 19 2007, 06:37 PM~8137457
> *:biggrin: bump
> *


Bumpity bump :biggrin: 

I was hoping to see some more pics of any work done at Reds. Anyone got any?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Jun 20 2007, 09:33 AM~8141265
> *Bumpity bump :biggrin:
> 
> I was hoping to see some more pics of any work done at Reds. Anyone got any?
> *


ill be posting some up next month after i get the *fairlane* done :0


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 22 2007, 06:31 PM~8158013
> *ill be posting some up next month after i get the fairlane done  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: cool homie. Any of that work or parts coming from Reds?


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

the fairlane is getting reinforced and a 4 link installed, plus we are picking up a hydro kit


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane+Jun 22 2007, 06:31 PM~8158013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THAT BRO....I'M GLAD UR FINALLY GIVING THAT THING SOME ATTENTION....


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

i herd the 65 they just did is off the chain!!


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Jun 25 2007, 05:37 PM~8174406
> *i herd the 65 they just did is off the chain!!
> *


 :0 Was that a silver one that was sitting in there for a few months?


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Jun 25 2007, 10:10 PM~8176961
> *:0 Was that a silver one that was sitting in there for a few months?
> *


naw it was a black one


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Jun 22 2007, 09:05 PM~8158698
> *:thumbsup: cool homie. Any of that work or parts coming from Reds?
> *


IM PUTTING IN THE SUSPENSION AT THE MOMENT TO SEND IT OFF TO REDS FOR THE REINFORCING AND 4 LINK, ALSO GETTING A ALL NEW REDS SET UP. ME AND THE HOMIE JAMES WILL BE INSTALLING THE SET UP AT HOME AGAIN. :biggrin:


----------



## ALEX39 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@May 15 2007, 02:13 AM~7906393
> *go to homies in paramount , or hoppos in ontario...i went to reds and they did a crap job  :thumbsdown: it was a euro and it rode and looked like ass , everything they did i could have done to it my self on crack , splatter crap welds ...
> *


reds do suck i got a kit from them and thay sent me all used shit the guys name is scott  :machinegun: :machinegun: fuck reds thay are not like b 4


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: dreday, redsproseries

:0


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ALEX39_@Jun 26 2007, 08:03 PM~8183423
> *reds do suck i got a kit from them and thay sent me all used shit the guys name is scott   :machinegun:  :machinegun: fuck reds thay are not like b 4
> *


 :0 So obviously, you thought you were buying all new stuff ...right? Things like this make wonder how can somthing like this happen. I'm planning to have some work done by them and again, it makes me wonder if certain people get better treatment just cuz they no someone. You know how it is (everyone does it, but I would expect a business to be more professional about). So if I'm going to spend some big$$, I don't want something like this to happen. Especially since I don't know too much (still a noobie). 

Did they eventually straighten things out with you?

Thanks for the feedback. :thumbsup: Anymore feedback/pics?


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALEX39_@Jun 26 2007, 09:03 PM~8183423
> *reds do suck i got a kit from them and thay sent me all used shit the guys name is scott   :machinegun:  :machinegun: fuck reds thay are not like b 4
> *


You know that's bullshit...As a matter of fact you got upgraded to polished blocks... Jennifer Crotty don't you know that the black shit inside the ports is from polishing...I get that from people alot...Red's does not sell used shit...In fact, you got a 1299.00 kit for 1035.00... So stop talking shit...


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

in my 16 years of lowriding i have never seen or heard of a MAJOR hydro shop (reds--hoppos--more bounce--prohopper--orlies--luxor--roadster--porkys--ect.) ever selling a used set-up except maybe an old air craft set-up


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Jun 27 2007, 05:57 PM~8190065
> *You know that's bullshit...As a matter of fact you got upgraded to polished blocks... Jennifer Crotty don't you know that the black shit inside the ports is from polishing...I get that from people alot...Red's does not sell used shit...In fact, you got a 1299.00 kit for 1035.00... So stop talking shit...
> *


 :yes: THATS REDS :thumbsup: MOST PEOPLE WOULD THINK IT IS USED IF YOU SEE SOMETHING BLACK INSIDE THE BLOCKS


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

If you were so dissatisfied why didn't you call and complain? We always take care of any problems with our product..Can't do that if you don't bring it to our attention...


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Jun 28 2007, 12:14 PM~8195212
> *If you were so dissatisfied why didn't you call and complain? We always take care of any problems with our product..Can't do that if you don't bring it to our attention...
> *


 :0 + :yes: = :thumbsup:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Scott call me. Never received my 4 Saco motors today. What's the deal????


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Jun 28 2007, 07:25 PM~8197395
> *Scott call me. Never received my 4 Saco motors today. What's the deal????
> *


They hardly ever check Lay-It-Low or their email. You need to call them- 1(800) REDS-321


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jun 29 2007, 06:50 AM~8200516
> *They hardly ever check Lay-It-Low or their email. You need to call them- 1(800) REDS-321
> *


Hey Dre. I have been calling. They are now ignoring me. If anyone can get them this message, please tell Scott I'm still waiting on my 4 chrome Saco motors. 5 months now and they still havn't sent me all my all stuff.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Jun 29 2007, 06:04 PM~8204637
> *Hey Dre. I have been calling. They are now ignoring me. If anyone can get them this message, please tell Scott I'm still waiting on my 4 chrome Saco motors. 5 months now and they still havn't sent me all my all  stuff.
> *


Sup Ken. I'll pass the word along tomorrow when I talk to 'em.


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jun 29 2007, 08:02 PM~8205320
> *Sup Ken. I'll pass the word along tomorrow when I talk to 'em.
> *


Thankyou, I would appreciate that.


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE (Dec 24, 2005)

ALRIGHT! enough with the writing lets see some PICS! =)


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Jun 29 2007, 07:04 PM~8204637
> *Hey Dre. I have been calling. They are now ignoring me. If anyone can get them this message, please tell Scott I'm still waiting on my 4 chrome Saco motors. 5 months now and they still havn't sent me all my all  stuff.
> *


i talked to scott today and he said that they sent you pestolite motors with the hydro kit and that if you want saco motors you have to return the pestolite ones in the box unused and they will send you the sacos


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

HERE'S SOME OF REDS WORK IN ACTION!!.......BIG BODY CADILLAC.....STREET CAR..............THIS CAR WILL NOT BE TRAILERED...
View My Video


DAMN GOOD SWITCH MAN....


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bounce13_@Jun 30 2007, 07:30 PM~8210328
> *i talked to scott today and he said that they sent you pestolite motors with the hydro kit and that if you want saco motors you have to return the pestolite ones in the box unused and they will send you the sacos
> *


x2


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jul 1 2007, 06:13 AM~8212029
> *x2
> *


I ordered Saco motors first when I ordered my kit. They sent me Prestolites. I ordered Murrochi pump heads he sent me Rockfords pump heads. They fucked up my whole order. He said I can keep the prestolites because my whole order was wrong and now he pulls this bull shit. That's fucked up. He said he sent them out last week and I didn't receive them and now I hear this from you guys. I will try and call him monday and see what's up. Buyer beware Reds Hydraulics Lynwood California. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Jul 1 2007, 11:54 AM~8213107
> *I ordered Saco motors first when I ordered my kit. They sent me Prestolites. I ordered Murrochi pump heads he sent me Rockfords pump heads. They fucked up my whole order. He said I can keep the prestolites because my whole order was wrong and now he pulls this bull shit. That's fucked up. He said he sent them out last week and I didn't receive them and now I hear this from you guys. I will try and call him monday and see what's up. Buyer beware Reds Hydraulics Lynwood California.  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


sounds like you'd be better off askin one of your fellow members over here in the LA chapter to help u straighten it out cuz at this point it'd be better off if someone goes in person and ur clear across da country.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Jul 1 2007, 11:54 AM~8213107
> *I ordered Saco motors first when I ordered my kit. They sent me Prestolites. I ordered Murrochi pump heads he sent me Rockfords pump heads. They fucked up my whole order. He said I can keep the prestolites because my whole order was wrong and now he pulls this bull shit. That's fucked up. He said he sent them out last week and I didn't receive them and now I hear this from you guys. I will try and call him monday and see what's up. Buyer beware Reds Hydraulics Lynwood California.  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


so far, your the only one really complaining on here about REDs. Maybe it's the way you coming at them, cause i never have problems, and i havent really been dealing with them long. I use to use nothing but og hopper and pro hopper, now i use REDs, and i can tell you that i haven't had 1 problem yet with there service or products. If anything i think Scott and everyone else at REDs have been the best at customer service in my experience. Where else can you walk in, go to the back, check out the shop, and depending on what you may need have Scott give it to you no charge? He may not do that with everyone, but again does everyone come at them with respect and not this attitude of you fucked up and put it on blast? This topic is about work done at REDs, not customer service.


----------



## irvings213 (Jul 20, 2006)

I went last week and scott hooked me up with free hydro parts :biggrin: 
they are more pricey than Homies Hyds here in LA, but they do quality work


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm in Florida. Fucking poor customer service. And if you read the whole topic you will see I'm not the only one that complained about them. Yeah your going to get your shit right if you walk in there or your not going to pay. I sent them $2600.00 thinking I was dealing with the best for my 4 pump setup and they sent me shit that I didn't want. They sent me shit they had in stock. Plus the fucking poor ass packing of shit. Thanks to Peanut. Reds customer service suck if your not local. Buying good products from a company doesn't make them the best products if they don't have good customer service also. All buyer's Beware unless you are in California buying your shit from them. Reds customer service sucks :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Ken, your about one isolated case. The other dude didn't realize that the black shit in the ports & holes were compound from polishing & buffing.

In REDS defense, I'm in Alabama, next door to Florida, & I've had next to no problems & haven't had a problem yet that Scott, Pnut, or Tony didn't fix with priority and I buy alot more than just one 4 pump set-up, which means I have alot more chances for something to be fucked up.

**Also, for you to get the SACO's, you need to send the Prestolites back.*
Like someone said, this topic is about the work, not products or customer service.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jul 2 2007, 05:42 PM~8221111
> *Ken, your about one isolated case. The other dude didn't realize that the black shit in the ports & holes were compound from polishing & buffing.
> 
> In REDS defense, I'm in Alabama, next door to Florida, & I've had next to no problems & haven't had a problem yet that Scott, Pnut, or Tony didn't fix with priority and I buy alot more than just one 4 pump set-up, which means I have alot more chances for something to be fucked up.
> ...


:thumbsup: :yes: i dont know one business, company, manager, owner, anything that has perfect customer service. Theres always that one customer who bitches up a storm, out of the thousands of satisfied customers.


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 2 2007, 07:12 PM~8221774
> *:thumbsup:  :yes: i dont know one business, company, manager, owner, anything that has perfect customer service. Theres always that one customer who bitches up a storm, out of the thousands of satisfied customers.
> *


Couldn't have said it better myself. First job I had was at Wal-Mart and I can tell you from experience that no matter how much you treat a customer with respect and try your best to help him/her in any way possible you'll ALWAYS have those stubborn customers who's life is centered on the belief that no matter what goes wrong it's ALWAYS someone elses fault, NEVER THERE'S!!! Just like he's trying to blame the fact that he lives in florida as partly responsible for his problems when he should take the time and notice that not all the replies here were posted by people in cali. But oh well, what are you gonna do??? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Jul 2 2007, 11:02 PM~8223847
> *Couldn't have said it better myself. First job I had was at Wal-Mart and I can tell you from experience that no matter how much you treat a customer with respect and try your best to help him/her in any way possible you'll ALWAYS have those stubborn customers who's life is centered on the belief that no matter what goes wrong it's ALWAYS someone elses fault, NEVER THERE'S!!! Just like he's trying to blame the fact that he lives in florida as partly responsible for his problems when he should take the time and notice that not all the replies here were posted by people in cali. But oh well, what are you gonna do??? :dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

STARTED MANY MOONS AGO WITH REDS.....KNOW ALL ABOUT THE DRAMA FROM THE PAST....DONT KNOW MUCH ABOUT THE NEW OWNERS.....WOULD STILL TODAY USE RED'S....THEY GOT ME STARTED IN THE LIFESTYLE....THE 3 BROTHERS GAVE ME A LOT OF KNOWLEDGE....YOUR CHOICE, BUT DON'T HATE.......


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=342098&st=0

Go to the bottom of pg 5 and the top of pg 6. There are pics of some cars that were at Reds and the crew in California. I have had great dealings with Cali and Miami since the late 90's


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Jul 3 2007, 07:49 PM~8230205
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=342098&st=0
> 
> Go to the bottom of pg 5 and the top of pg 6.  There are pics of some cars that were at Reds and the crew in California.  I have had great dealings with Cali and Miami since the late 90's
> *


NIce pics man. Ya some of those cars were there when I went there last. Looks like you had some fun man! Hope you enjoyed Cali.


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Jul 3 2007, 07:49 PM~8230205
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=342098&st=0
> 
> Go to the bottom of pg 5 and the top of pg 6.  There are pics of some cars that were at Reds and the crew in California.  I have had great dealings with Cali and Miami since the late 90's
> *


A u guys took a couple pics of my homies girl ese wassup wit dat??? :twak:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Jul 4 2007, 10:10 PM~8236975
> *A u guys took a couple pics of my homies girl ese wassup wit dat??? :twak:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 6 2007, 07:21 PM~8251264
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

finally towed the car to REDS today, should be done by friday. :thumbsup: post up pix of the work as soon as its done. It's getting a complete make over.


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 7 2007, 09:00 PM~8256862
> *finally towed the car to REDS today, should be done by friday. :thumbsup: post up pix of the work as soon as its done. It's getting a complete make over.
> 
> 
> ...


NIIIIIICE!!!! Can't wait to see dat ride once ur done with it... :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 7 2007, 09:00 PM~8256862
> *finally towed the car to REDS today, should be done by friday. :thumbsup: post up pix of the work as soon as its done. It's getting a complete make over.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 What are they going to do to it? Frame? Chrome undercarriage? Paint? Whatever it is, I can't wait to see the pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Jul 8 2007, 12:17 AM~8257787
> *:0 What are they going to do to it? Frame? Chrome undercarriage? Paint? Whatever it is, I can't wait to see the pics.  :thumbsup:
> *


they are gonna reinforce stress points, and struts, 4 link the diffirential (remove leaf springs) whole new set up, two pump comp Reds, 6 batteries, 6 switches, corners, remodeling the trunk. use to only have 2 pumps, 4 batts, and 4 switches, still not sure what size cylinders, but use to have 8's all around....most important they are gonna make it lay cause the back use to stay up a good 5 inches because of the leaf springs. :thumbsup: i cant wait to see the finish product.


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 8 2007, 06:09 PM~8261238
> *they are gonna reinforce stress points, and struts, 4 link the diffirential (remove leaf springs) whole new set up, two pump comp Reds, 6 batteries, 6 switches, corners, remodeling the trunk. use to only have 2 pumps, 4 batts, and 4 switches, still not sure what size cylinders, but use to have 8's all around....most important they are gonna make it lay cause the back use to stay up a good 5 inches because of the leaf springs. :thumbsup: i cant wait to see the finish product.
> *


are u using strut cylinders or are you leaving the struts as is and installing the cylinders and coils seperate?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Jul 8 2007, 08:06 PM~8262081
> *are u using strut cylinders or are you leaving the struts as is and installing the cylinders and coils seperate?
> *


its regular cylinders bro as they were the first time, all they do is flip 'em upside down, here's a pic of how its set up with the old ass cylinder i put in just to get it there, you can kinda make it out. it wasn't exactly struts....it had shocks so it doesnt exactly have a set up like a strut, still has upper and lower control arm, except the spring is on top of the upper control arm


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 7 2007, 10:00 PM~8256862
> *finally towed the car to REDS today, should be done by friday. :thumbsup: post up pix of the work as soon as its done. It's getting a complete make over.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 9 2007, 10:21 AM~8265891
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

cant wait to see the car when they are done with it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 11 2007, 05:58 PM~8287019
> *cant wait to see the car when they are done with it!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Me either homie. I'd like to see how it turns out. Please share some good pics of they're work. 
I've been wanting to start some work there for sometime but I haven't heard from Scott on some details of my job. When you go over there to pick it up, if you have a chance, ask him to get at me about the work I want done on my 69 Impala. My name is Charles. :thumbsup: I'd appreciate it homie.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Jul 11 2007, 09:24 PM~8288529
> *Me either homie. I'd like to see how it turns out. Please share some good pics of they're work.
> I've been wanting to start some work there for sometime but I haven't heard from Scott on some details of my job. When you go over there to pick it up, if you have a chance, ask him to get at me about the work I want done on my 69 Impala. My name is Charles. :thumbsup: I'd appreciate it homie.
> *


SURE BRO....JUST MEMBER ONE THING, SCOTTS MOTTO...MONEY TALKS!!! HE DOESN'T GET TOO MUCH INTO DETAIL OR PRICING UNTIL YOUR CARS IN FRONT OF THE SHOP OR ON A FLAT BED, THEN THE NEGOTIATION BEGINS.  MOST SHOPS DONT WANT TO GIVE YOU A PRICE SO YOU CAN GO SHOP AROUND YA KNOW....ONE OF OUR OTHER MEMBERS CARS MIGHT BE HEADING OVER THERE FOR SOME REINFORCEMENT AND LIFTS TOO.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 11 2007, 10:05 PM~8288983
> *SURE BRO....JUST MEMBER ONE THING, SCOTTS MOTTO...MONEY TALKS!!! HE DOESN'T GET TOO MUCH INTO DETAIL OR PRICING UNTIL YOUR CARS IN FRONT OF THE SHOP OR ON A FLAT BED, THEN THE NEGOTIATION BEGINS.   MOST SHOPS DONT WANT TO GIVE YOU A PRICE SO YOU CAN GO SHOP AROUND YA KNOW....ONE OF OUR OTHER MEMBERS CARS MIGHT BE HEADING OVER THERE FOR SOME REINFORCEMENT AND LIFTS TOO.
> *


JUST MADE THE ARRANGEMENT TODAY BRO...IT WILL BE THERE SATURDAY...


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

UPDATE>>>> SPOKE TO SCOTT TODAY, CHANGE OF PLANS FOR THE FAIRLANE. WAS GONNA PUT THE 4 LINK IN THE BACK, BUT HE FOUND OUT IT WOULD COST MORE THAN WHAT HE EXPECTED, BUT HE SAID THE LEAFS WILL DO JUST FINE. PUT HEAVY DUTY ONES, FLATTENED THEM OUT, AND PUT LOWERING BLOCKS...SAID IT LAYS NOW! I WONT SEE IT TILL SATURDAY, CAR SHOULD BE DONE TOMORROW THOUGH. :biggrin:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 12 2007, 07:03 PM~8296439
> *UPDATE>>>> SPOKE TO SCOTT TODAY, CHANGE OF PLANS FOR THE FAIRLANE. WAS GONNA PUT THE 4 LINK IN THE BACK, BUT HE FOUND OUT IT WOULD COST MORE THAN WHAT HE EXPECTED, BUT HE SAID THE LEAFS WILL DO JUST FINE. PUT HEAVY DUTY ONES, FLATTENED THEM OUT, AND PUT LOWERING BLOCKS...SAID IT LAYS NOW! I WONT SEE IT TILL SATURDAY, CAR SHOULD BE DONE TOMORROW THOUGH. :biggrin:
> *


COO COO! BE SURE TO TAKE SOME PICS, I WANNA CHECK IT OUT FOR SURE. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 11 2007, 10:05 PM~8288983
> *SURE BRO....JUST MEMBER ONE THING, SCOTTS MOTTO...MONEY TALKS!!! HE DOESN'T GET TOO MUCH INTO DETAIL OR PRICING UNTIL YOUR CARS IN FRONT OF THE SHOP OR ON A FLAT BED, THEN THE NEGOTIATION BEGINS.   MOST SHOPS DONT WANT TO GIVE YOU A PRICE SO YOU CAN GO SHOP AROUND YA KNOW....ONE OF OUR OTHER MEMBERS CARS MIGHT BE HEADING OVER THERE FOR SOME REINFORCEMENT AND LIFTS TOO.
> *


No doubt homie. Money's always what it's all about. I've brought my car in there before for him to take a good look at what needs to be done. I even gave him a list of things I was interested in doing. He seems like a good business man so that's why I'd like to give him my business. Reds is the biggest operation I've seen so far and Scott's the only one I can see that can take my project and help me make it happen. The thing is, its been over a month since I wanted to start my project with him ( I started this topic after the first time I talked to Scott). I know that maybe cause it's summer, they're probably busy as hell but man, I'm talking about dropping 20 thangs on homie. He said he'd email me something this week, so I've been patiently waiting... uffin:


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Jul 12 2007, 08:41 PM~8297388
> *COO COO! BE SURE TO TAKE SOME PICS, I WANNA CHECK IT OUT FOR SURE. :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Jul 12 2007, 08:51 PM~8297517
> *No doubt homie. Money's always what it's all about. I've brought my car in there before for him to take a good look at what needs to be done. I even gave him a list of things I was interested in doing. He seems like a good business man so that's why I'd like to give him my business. Reds is the biggest operation I've seen so far and Scott's the only one I can see that can take my project and help me make it happen. The thing is, its been over a month since I wanted to start my project with him ( I started this topic after the first time I talked to Scott). I know that maybe cause it's summer, they're probably busy as hell but man, I'm talking about dropping 20 thangs on homie. He said he'd email me something this week, so I've been patiently waiting...  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 12 2007, 07:03 PM~8296439
> *UPDATE>>>> SPOKE TO SCOTT TODAY, CHANGE OF PLANS FOR THE FAIRLANE. WAS GONNA PUT THE 4 LINK IN THE BACK, BUT HE FOUND OUT IT WOULD COST MORE THAN WHAT HE EXPECTED, BUT HE SAID THE LEAFS WILL DO JUST FINE. PUT HEAVY DUTY ONES, FLATTENED THEM OUT, AND PUT LOWERING BLOCKS...SAID IT LAYS NOW! I WONT SEE IT TILL SATURDAY, CAR SHOULD BE DONE TOMORROW THOUGH. :biggrin:
> *


How'd it turn out homie?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Jul 16 2007, 06:01 PM~8322048
> *How'd it turn out homie?
> *


NEITHER OF OUR CARS MADE IT ANYWHERE...MY RIDE DIDN'T MAKE IT TO RED'S AND LOWFAIRLANE'S DIDN'T MAKE IT OUT...MINOR COMPLICATIONS WITH THE CARS BUT THEIR GETTING WORKED OUT... NOTHING TO DO WITH RED'S...


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 16 2007, 06:40 PM~8322352
> *NEITHER OF OUR CARS MADE IT ANYWHERE...MY RIDE DIDN'T MAKE IT TO RED'S AND LOWFAIRLANE'S DIDN'T MAKE IT OUT...MINOR COMPLICATIONS WITH THE CARS BUT THEIR GETTING WORKED OUT... NOTHING TO DO WITH RED'S...
> *


Cool, can't wait to see what the Fairlane will look like after it's been worked on by Reds. You still planning to drop off your car?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Jul 16 2007, 06:50 PM~8322452
> *Cool, can't wait to see what the Fairlane will look like after it's been worked on by Reds. You still planning to drop off your car?
> *



YEAH TOMORROW...IT CAN'T WAIT TO GO EITHER.... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 16 2007, 07:58 PM~8323156
> *YEAH TOMORROW...IT CAN'T WAIT TO GO EITHER.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice!... it looks ready. What kind of work is planned for it?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I JUST DROPPED THE RIDE OFF TODAY...IT'S GOING IN FOR A 2 PUMP 6 BATT SET UP....PARTIAL WRAP.......CAN'T WAIT...

THE TRUNK WILL LOOK ABOUT THE SAME AS THE FAIRLANE...I REALLY LIKE THE LAYOUT ON HIS RIDE


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 17 2007, 11:08 PM~8334022
> *I JUST DROPPED THE RIDE OFF TODAY...IT'S GOING IN FOR A 2 PUMP 6 BATT SET UP....PARTIAL WRAP.......CAN'T WAIT...
> 
> THE TRUNK WILL LOOK ABOUT THE SAME AS THE FAIRLANE...I REALLY LIKE THE LAYOUT ON HIS RIDE
> *


Nice, did Scott say how long it would take?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

heres pix i took with my cam phone...i will post more detailed pix once its back from the homies shop for paint :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Jul 19 2007, 04:21 PM~8347779
> *Nice, did Scott say how long it would take?
> *


ABOUT A WEEK BRO...MAYBE A LIL LONGER...I ENDED UP DOING A LIL MORE THEN A PARTIAL WRAP...CUZ I KNOW MY FINGER WILL GET ITCHY ONCE IN A WHILE....  


ALBERT CAN'T WAIT FOR THE FAIRLANE TO COME OUT BRO U DOING THE SAME COLOR AS BEFORE


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 22 2007, 08:54 AM~8363200
> *ABOUT A WEEK BRO...MAYBE A LIL LONGER...I ENDED UP DOING A LIL MORE THEN A PARTIAL WRAP...CUZ I KNOW MY FINGER WILL GET ITCHY ONCE IN A WHILE....
> 
> 
> ...


NOT REALLY, GONNA BE ALMOST THE COLOR FRANK HAS ON THE CADDY, THIS TIME SOLID...ONLY THE INSIDE OF THE CAR, ENGINE BAY AND TRUNK WILL BE TWO TONE.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

ORALE BRO.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 23 2007, 05:56 PM~8373819
> *bump  :biggrin:
> *


  What's up homie? You get a chance to talk to Scott? He got back to me last week, now I'm just figuring on my $$$. If you did, thanks homie, if not, no worries. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Jul 23 2007, 07:17 PM~8374540
> * What's up homie? You get a chance to talk to Scott? He got back to me last week, now I'm just figuring on my $$$. If you did, thanks homie, if not, no worries. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

MY RIDE IS ALMOST DONE...HERE'S A LIL PIC OF IT...


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 25 2007, 10:37 PM~8393397
> *MY RIDE IS ALMOST DONE...HERE'S A LIL PIC OF IT...
> 
> 
> ...


how much did everything cost?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 26 2007, 08:07 AM~8395111
> *how much did everything cost?
> *


LOOKING FOR A *GOOD* ONE....SOUNDS LIKE A *GOODTIMES* MEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy+Jul 26 2007, 08:07 AM~8395111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HERE IS ANOTHER PIC FROM TODAY...PUMPS ARE READY TO GO IN I JUST HAD TO GO TO WORK TODAY....SO I COULDN'T STAY LATER TO FINISH TAKING PICS...


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 26 2007, 07:34 PM~8400830
> *HERE IS ANOTHER PIC FROM TODAY...PUMPS ARE READY TO GO IN I JUST HAD TO GO TO WORK TODAY....SO I COULDN'T STAY LATER TO FINISH TAKING PICS...
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

THE RIDE CAME HOME TODAY..FINALLY..BUT DAMN I CAN'T FUK WITH THE SWITCH UNTIL I GET THE MOTOR IN IT.....  


CHECK OUT THE PICS IN MY BUILD UP THREAD...

REDS HOOKED IT UP AND DID A REALLY GOOD JOB WITH IT...


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 27 2007, 06:07 PM~8409209
> *THE RIDE CAME HOME TODAY..FINALLY..BUT DAMN I CAN'T FUK WITH THE SWITCH UNTIL I GET THE MOTOR IN IT.....
> CHECK OUT THE PICS IN MY BUILD UP THREAD...
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Looks good bro! Once you get that motor in your gonna be straight. Keep it up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

may have 2 more of our rides rollin with Reds set ups pretty soon too. :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 30 2007, 06:07 PM~8430246
> *may have 2 more of our rides rollin with Reds set ups pretty soon too. :biggrin:
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 31 2007, 07:46 AM~8435034
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 21 2007, 10:20 AM~8358833
> *heres pix i took with my cam phone...i will post more detailed pix once its back from the homies shop for paint :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Any updates on you failane?  Is it still getting painted?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Aug 7 2007, 10:02 AM~8492985
> *Any updates on you failane?   Is it still getting painted?
> *


still in the shop, time frame of possibly being painted next week. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 7 2007, 05:59 PM~8497505
> *still in the shop, time frame of possibly being painted next week. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Aug 7 2007, 09:06 PM~8499318
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i shoulda started a build up thread....but then it woulda been 3 years later in the same stage :biggrin:


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 7 2007, 10:22 PM~8500168
> *i shoulda started a build up thread....but then it woulda been 3 years later in the same stage  :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya man! It takes time and money to do the things we love sometimes. When it's all done though, I'm sure it will be all worth it. Besides, most of these build up threads never finish anyway. uffin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Aug 8 2007, 11:25 PM~8509909
> *I hear ya man! It takes time and money to do the things we love sometimes. When it's all done though, I'm sure it will be all worth it.  Besides, most of these build up threads never finish anyway. uffin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Aug 8 2007, 11:25 PM~8509909
> *I hear ya man! It takes time and money to do the things we love sometimes. When it's all done though, I'm sure it will be all worth it.  Besides, most of these build up threads never finish anyway. uffin:
> *


I HOPE THAT'S NOT TRUE FOR MINE.... :0


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 9 2007, 10:51 AM~8512521
> *I HOPE THAT'S NOT TRUE FOR MINE.... :0
> *


 :roflmao: just dont let it happen


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 9 2007, 02:02 PM~8514029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just mold the firewall bro :biggrin: its just asking for it


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 9 2007, 06:09 PM~8515783
> *just mold the firewall bro  :biggrin: its just asking for it
> *


I NEED HELP WITH THAT...I WOULDN'T KNOW MUCH ON HOW TO DO IT....


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 10 2007, 05:02 PM~8524238
> *I NEED HELP WITH THAT...I WOULDN'T KNOW MUCH ON HOW TO DO IT....
> *


all you got to do is weld up the holes that aren't necessary anymore, and old sealer....then bondo it up wherever it needs it to make it looke like one solid smooth panel


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 13 2007, 05:51 PM~8545242
> *all you got to do is weld up the holes that aren't necessary anymore, and old sealer....then bondo it up wherever it needs it to make it looke like one solid smooth panel
> *



 



STILL COULD USE SOME HELP............ :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

TOE STEPPIN!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 14 2007, 11:47 AM~8551447
> *TOE STEPPIN!!!!
> *


 :yessad: ITS STRICTLY A *REDS THREAD*


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 20 2007, 06:15 PM~8600137
> *:yessad: ITS STRICTLY A REDS THREAD
> *


:thumbsup: Hey, but if anyone's got pics like that for any Red's equipped or built vehicles. I'd like to see them too. There's got to be a gang of peps with pics like that of there own shit. Especially right after (like that day) they got it back from Red's. :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Aug 20 2007, 07:37 PM~8600906
> *:thumbsup: Hey, but if anyone's got pics like that for any Red's equipped or built vehicles. I'd like to see them too. There's got to be a gang of peps with pics like that of there own shit. Especially right after (like that day) they got it back from Red's. :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 IF THATS A REDS CAR HE SHOULDA SAID SOMETHING, BUT ALL THERE IS, IS A PIX OF A CAR HITTIN BUMPER WITH HIS SIGNATURE SAYING JOEYS HYDRAULICS


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 22 2007, 01:39 PM~8616723
> *:0  IF THATS A REDS CAR HE SHOULDA SAID SOMETHING, BUT ALL THERE IS, IS A PIX OF A CAR HITTIN BUMPER WITH HIS SIGNATURE SAYING JOEYS HYDRAULICS
> *


 :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 22 2007, 12:41 PM~8616733
> *:0
> *



:uh: INSTIGATOR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 22 2007, 12:39 PM~8616723
> *:0  IF THATS A REDS CAR HE SHOULDA SAID SOMETHING, BUT ALL THERE IS, IS A PIX OF A CAR HITTIN BUMPER WITH HIS SIGNATURE SAYING JOEYS HYDRAULICS
> *


I hear ya. I would like to see some picks of some Reds cars doing that. THere's got to be a grip of them out there.

Anyone out there, show me your Reds equipped or built cars hitting back bumper or pics of your setup or any work done by them. uffin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Aug 23 2007, 04:51 PM~8627486
> *I hear ya. I would like to see some picks of some Reds cars doing that. THere's got to be a grip of them out there.
> 
> Anyone out there, show me your Reds equipped or built cars hitting back bumper or pics of your setup or any work done by them.  uffin:
> *


 :dunno: i guess everyone in denial :biggrin:


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 29 2007, 06:32 PM~8673576
> *:dunno: i guess everyone in denial  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: guess so. I can't believe ain't no one out there proud of their cars. I might have to start a new topic for this one. :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Aug 29 2007, 11:49 PM~8675815
> *:dunno: guess so. I can't believe ain't no one out there proud of their cars. I might have to start a new topic for this one.  :biggrin:
> *


WHEN DO U PLAN ON TAKING UR RIDE?


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 30 2007, 08:40 AM~8677102
> *WHEN DO U PLAN ON TAKING UR RIDE?
> *


I was at Red's like 2 weekends ago and Scott and I were discussing plans for my 69 impala. He still needs to get back to me on some revised pricing. He also said that he'd like to get a few of those big projects out before jumping on mine. I'd like to drop it in now but I'm not in a hurry. If one of those big projects were mine, I'd hate it if someone was rushing Scott to get my project done. He told me he needed a few weeks to get those finished up. uffin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Aug 30 2007, 03:38 PM~8680603
> *I was at Red's like 2 weekends ago and Scott and I were discussing plans for my 69 impala. He still needs to get back to me on some revised pricing. He also said that he'd like to get a few of those big projects out before jumping on mine. I'd like to drop it in now but I'm not in a hurry. If one of those big projects were mine, I'd hate it if someone was rushing Scott to get my project done. He told me he needed a few weeks to get those finished up.  uffin:
> *


yeah, thats scott, wants to make sure the job is done right, and not half ass it like some places just to produce quantity and not quality  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 2 2007, 01:55 PM~8697010
> *
> *


Hey homie, what's the status on that Fairlaine :biggrin: Any pics?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Sep 3 2007, 12:14 AM~8700620
> *Hey homie, what's the status on that Fairlaine :biggrin: Any pics?
> *


its been jambed....they are gonna be putting on the parts for paint, dont have no pix yet, havent been to the homies shop, hopefully get some pix soon.


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 3 2007, 12:11 PM~8702743
> *its been jambed....they are gonna be putting on the parts for paint, dont have no pix yet, havent been to the homies shop, hopefully get some pix soon.
> *


Cool man I can't wait to see.


----------

